# What is your New Year's Resolution?



## CharlieS (Jan 1, 2010)

Mine is:

Bring peace to the Middle East


My reasoning is anyone can resolve to loose weight and fail..

But when I fail, I want to fail big.....

-----------------

Seriously - my wife and I both resolve to loose weight this year. We would like to be able to tie our shoes and breathe at the same time.. (Come to think of it - our resolution for last year was also to loose weight).

How about everyone else?


----------



## C Nash (Jan 1, 2010)

Re: What is your New Year's Resolution?

Mine is to not make one :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2010)

Re: What is your New Year's Resolution?

Mine is to get more miles on the MH this yr and more time on the beach ,, any beach  and lose weight     :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## rjf7g (Jan 2, 2010)

Re: What is your New Year's Resolution?

I am with Chelse on this one!


----------



## C Nash (Jan 2, 2010)

Re: What is your New Year's Resolution?

If we don't make them we want break them. :laugh:  Right Becky


----------



## cwishert (Jan 4, 2010)

Re: What is your New Year's Resolution?

Being able to see my shoes to tie them would be good!  :clown:   Breathing at the same time as tying them, that is too much to ask for in one year.   :clown:   My New Years resolution is to not sweat the small stuff, have the knowledge and ability to handle the medium size stuff and pray that God gets me through the big stuff! :approve:


----------



## protectRV (Jan 5, 2010)

Re: What is your New Year's Resolution?

I want to actually have a plan for the things I do from now on. I tend to jump into things too fast. I have owned a business for the last 10 years and have flown by the seat of my pants. I've heard thats not really the way to do things. My resolution is to learn how to really run a business. Now if I could just figure out the planning thing. Oh well. Take care Kelly


----------



## brodavid (Jan 10, 2010)

Re: What is your New Year's Resolution?

to get up and walk without help


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 10, 2010)

Re: What is your New Year's Resolution?

Like Nash said don't make any and there want be any to break. I live each day as if there is no tomorrow, life is getting shorter so enjoy your life.


----------



## utmtman (Jan 10, 2010)

Re: What is your New Year's Resolution?

Mine is to "never" winter in a cold weather area again.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2010)

Re: What is your New Year's Resolution?

yea me too Lee ,, but got one problem ,, i was at home   :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## cwishert (Jan 11, 2010)

Re: What is your New Year's Resolution?

Well BroDavid it is good to see you posting on here.  I know that with our prayers and God's good grace and your willpower you will be able to conquer all that you resolve to.  I will be thinking of you as I try to lose the 20 pounds I gained.  You will be my inspiration.  So keep us all posted on how you are getting along and I will post if I have any sucess. :approve:


----------



## utmtman (Jan 11, 2010)

Re: What is your New Year's Resolution?

Well technically I was too Rod.  We wintered where we had our home and in the state and city we were from so........lol

Bro Dave, I pray that your health gets better and you walk again.


----------

